# just started spotting(help)



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

its not my day today,i finsished clomid a few days ago and also finsihed af but ive just started spotting!!!whats going on,does this mean the clomid wont work then.I feel so down ladies.im only on cycle day 9!!

Help please xx


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

forgot to mention i suffer from pco and i wasnt doing this before i started clomid


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

clomid is a funny old beast - causes alsorts of nasties.
I occaisionally got spotting but the last couple of months on Clomid it's definately got worse.

TTFN
Debs


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

I haven't had spotting so far but is it not on the list of possible side effects from Clomid? I'm pretty sure that it is.

Try not to worry too much and phone your GP.

Nicki.x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kim try not to worry honey. I'm sure it is on the list of S/E's. If your worried go on NHS direct or give your GP a call. 

xxx


----------



## becky d (Sep 1, 2005)

kim33 said:


> its not my day today,i finsished clomid a few days ago and also finsihed af but ive just started spotting!!!whats going on,does this mean the clomid wont work then.I feel so down ladies.im only on cycle day 9!!
> 
> Help please xx


Hi Kim
Don't worry I am having exactly same problem. Finished clomid last friday (day 6) and spotting started next day and hasn't stopped! Spoke to gynae this morning who has said not to worry and that is a s/e but this is my third cycle on clomid and not happened before. 
Becky
ps
I have PCO too.


----------

